# New iPad Pre-Order Status Thread (Canada)



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Post your pre-order status / shipping status / delivery ETA. 

Who will be first to get their "new iPad"?


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Ordered my 32G 4G White iPad on Mar 7th and I have delivery confirmation via UPS of March 16.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ordered a 16GB White Wi-Fi only on the day of the announcement. Yesterday I got my shipment notice and so far the only tracking info UPS has for me is "Order Processed: Ready For UPS" no origin location yet and no expected delivery date.


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

greensuperman32 said:


> Ordered a 16GB White Wi-Fi only on the day of the announcement. Yesterday I got my shipment notice and so far the only tracking info UPS has for me is "Order Processed: Ready For UPS" no origin location yet and no expected delivery date.


My apple email told me my delivery would be March 16th. Do you not show a delivery date?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes the apple e-mail does say i will receive it on the 16th. I was just stating what tracking info I have from UPS so far.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Ordered my white 64gb wifi on march 9th, arriving April 12th


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Garry said:


> Ordered my white 64gb wifi on march 9th, arriving April 12th


Wow, pushed out a whole month already. I guess the demand was high!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Received shipping confirmation on mine yesterday. Still "ready for UPS". Nothing to indicate if it's actually shipped or where it's shipping from.

For some reason, the SIM card is still "processing", so looks like that will be shipping separately and arriving god knows when!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm thinking that it's possible that some wont actually be in the hands of UPS until thursday because mine is being shipped via UPS Express Saver which is a next business day by noon service.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Yep....Express Saver here, too. So assuming it's in a warehouse in Canada, Friday should be the day! Would also explain why people have been told that the tracking won't be available until the 15th (which would be the day it will actually ship).


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Ordered 64GB black iPad on the first day of pre-order. Today I received a notice from UPS that they have received a shipping label from Apple. I won't be the first to receive my "new iPad" because the UPS delivery person religiously shows up near 6:00pm during the week.

Now, my smart cover is coming via FedEx. On their tracking page it said delivered by 6:00pm March 13. Well, the time came and went, still no smart cover. Now their tracking page doesn't show an estimated delivery date...


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I pre-ordered three iPads (different orders), all on March 8th. They are all listed as "Processing", which hasn't changed since I ordered them, with an "Available" date of March 19, and "Delivers" date of March 21.

Since the orders haven't progressed from "Processing" at all, I am beginning to doubt that I will receive them on March 21. I am thinking of canceling the orders and lining up instead. Kinda annoyed.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

Ordered on the 7th, received shipping notification in the 12th
Order Processed: Ready for UPS, A UPS shipping label has been created.

Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated.

Additional Information: Shipped/Billed On:03/12/2012 TypeackageWeight:2.00 lbs

DeliveryCommitment:	
Next business day delivery by 12:00 noon to most metropolitan areas
Saturday delivery by 1:30 p.m. available to specific destinations


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

PAD WI-FI 64GB BLACK-CAN

Anchorage, AK, United States 03/10/2012 20:41	Departure Scan

Dunno where it has gone ..off to Kentucky I guess!

( Cover ordered same day arrived this arvo)


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

jayman said:


> Ordered 64GB black iPad on the first day of pre-order. Today I received a notice from UPS that they have received a shipping label from Apple. I won't be the first to receive my "new iPad" because the UPS delivery person religiously shows up near 6:00pm during the week.
> 
> Now, my smart cover is coming via FedEx. On their tracking page it said delivered by 6:00pm March 13. Well, the time came and went, still no smart cover. Now their tracking page doesn't show an estimated delivery date...


I got my cover yesterday but the Fedex tracking system said it spent two days being cleared by customs? How is it our stuff goes through customs when ordering from Apple.ca? The shipping label on the package said Mississauga, Ont as the originating location.


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Phat Bastard said:


> I pre-ordered three iPads (different orders), all on March 8th. They are all listed as "Processing", which hasn't changed since I ordered them, with an "Available" date of March 19, and "Delivers" date of March 21.
> 
> Since the orders haven't progressed from "Processing" at all, I am beginning to doubt that I will receive them on March 21. I am thinking of canceling the orders and lining up instead. Kinda annoyed.


I ordered mine on the 7th right after the web page went online and didn't get a change to "Shipped" until yesterday. I wouldn't give up hope yet!


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

For those of you that have tracking other than the widely seen "Ready for UPS", did you order with engraving? One theory is that the engraved units are coming from CHina bot non-engraved are in a warehouse somewhere in North America.

My status for my 64 GB wifi black non-engraved is at the "Ready for UPS" on the UPS site.

Norm


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

I see that the theory was also mentioned in the poll thread of which iPad did you order. I only mentioned it here since anyone stating their status may want to include whether they ordered with engraving so we can confirm the pattern.

Norm


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Sword Fish said:


> I ordered mine on the 7th right after the web page went online and didn't get a change to "Shipped" until yesterday. I wouldn't give up hope yet!


Thanks for that. Hopefully today I get a shipped notification. Although I doubt it, since these quickly went to ships in 2-3 weeks rather quickly.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Phat Bastard said:


> Thanks for that. Hopefully today I get a shipped notification. Although I doubt it, since these quickly went to ships in 2-3 weeks rather quickly.


Even if your order doesn't ship until friday I would believe you would still have it by the 21st as the shipping tends to be pretty fast and that would give 5 days for it to get to you, which in my experience is more than enough.


----------



## Mythtaken (Mar 22, 2011)

I ordered mine as soon as the store came back up after the announcement. I did order engraving. It came from China and made it as far as Anchorage on the 9th. Tracking stopped at that point.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Another tidbit... 

*Apple offers guides to iPad delivery dates for orders in Canada. *



> If your delivery quote reads “Delivers: March 16-March 20”, then your new iPad will deliver on March 16 in major cities and surrounding areas (zone 1). Otherwise, if you live in zone 2, your estimated delivery date is March 19, and if you live in zone 3 your estimated delivery date is March 20. Please add 1-2 additional business days for delivery of personalized products or for zones 4 or 5.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Still not shipped....would have to assume it's coming from somewhere in Canada, otherwise there's no way in hell it'll be here Friday!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

Ordered an engraved 32gb wifi iPad the morning of 08 March, which shipped on 11 March from China, and according to UPS, it has spent the last 2 days in Louisville, KT. 

Estimated delivery is 19 March 2012.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

mixedup said:


> Still not shipped....would have to assume it's coming from somewhere in Canada, otherwise there's no way in hell it'll be here Friday!


I have same thing, I think reasoning is if you enter in track # and it says: at UPS depot/warehouse then there is potential of people calling trying to schedule advance pickup and harassing UPS etc etc

I am hopeful of a tomorrow delivery


----------



## Labi (Jan 28, 2010)

I was given a tracking number on tuesday at 8am when it was "shipped". As of Thursday at 10am, the tracking number still does not work on ups.ca/.com. Any ideas what is going on? Why can I not track my shipment?


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Labi said:


> I was given a tracking number on tuesday at 8am when it was "shipped". As of Thursday at 10am, the tracking number still does not work on ups.ca/.com. Any ideas what is going on? Why can I not track my shipment?


I have the same issue as you. UPS for some reason has not put the tracking number into their system. Not sure why. I did call Apple and they said if I got a shipping notice from them, it will be shipped.


----------



## Labi (Jan 28, 2010)

Sword Fish said:


> I have the same issue as you. UPS for some reason has not put the tracking number into their system. Not sure why. I did call Apple and they said if I got a shipping notice from them, it will be shipped.


All it took was posting to ehmac.ca for me. I just checked again and now it works. :clap:


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Labi said:


> All it took was posting to ehmac.ca for me. I just checked again and now it works. :clap:


Wierd, mine too! It says last location was Mount Hope Ont. Where is that?


----------



## asondica (Sep 27, 2010)

Mount Hope for both of mine as well -- 32 4G black and 32 WiFi white.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Mine is still "order processed - ready for UPS". But....if they're in Mount Hope, I would say that some of us will definitely be receiving them tomorrow.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I cancelled my order. I had enough. I was still at "processing" (reminder: I ordered mine on March 8). I'll be lining up tomorrow bright and early..


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

mixedup said:


> Mine is still "order processed - ready for UPS". But....if they're in Mount Hope, I would say that some of us will definitely be receiving them tomorrow.


Same here
I have total faith in mine being here tomorrow. I'm in London, so if they are coming from mount hope then its only a few hours drive


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine was in Mount Hope also. 

I noticed the iPad is shipping via UPS Express Saver which has a Delivery Commitment of "Next business day delivery by 12:00 noon to most metropolitan areas." Let's see if Apple gets what they paid for! The ATV3 is coming UPS Standard. LOL


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine has left Mount Hoope and is now in Concord, ON


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

Mines still in Mount Hope 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ydx4io


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

Mt. Hope is actually the Hamilton Airport, which is where all cargo shipments come into the region. UPS takes it right from there.


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

CycloneJack said:


> Mt. Hope is actually the Hamilton Airport, which is where all cargo shipments come into the region. UPS takes it right from there.


Interesting, I'm in Calgary and mine is saying Mount Hope. It better get a move on if it is to be at my place tomorrow!


----------



## asondica (Sep 27, 2010)

*Concord now*



greensuperman32 said:


> Mine has left Mount Hoope and is now in Concord, ON


yes, my 4g 32 black and wifi 32 white are now both in Concord as well.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

Mount Hope is actually Hamilton's airport. It's about 70km west of Toronto


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

Ordered March 7, white 32GB, white, 4G, engraved. As of 3:00 pm today, it's still in Louisville, Ky.
Update, at 6:30 it now shows as departure scanned, so I guess it's in the air? It's shipping to my office, and I wasn't going to go in, now not sure what to do


----------



## Scribbles (May 29, 2010)

Unless tracking has improved greatly, the status is usually wrong. If you looked at the forum traffic for release day 2010, iPads were everywhere; China, Alaska, Tennessee, back to Alaska, Ontario, Tennessee again... I was heading out to supper after giving up on getting my iPad when they called to give me a heads up it was leaving the Ottawa airport on a truck in 5 minutes. It was in my hands less than half an hour later. That was 8pm and I was one the first late deliveries they were trying to complete that day.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Mine is now in Concord, ON. Working from home tomorrow so I'll be home when it gets here (fingers crossed).


----------



## Scribbles (May 29, 2010)

canexsu said:


> Ordered March 7, white 32GB, white, 4G, engraved. As of 3:00 pm today, it's still in Louisville, Ky.
> Update, at 6:30 it now shows as departure scanned, so I guess it's in the air? It's shipping to my office, and I wasn't going to go in, now not sure what to do


I do not think they accept delivery location changes for these orders and make one delivery attempt to the listed address. Also there is a do not drop off on this as well, so it'll end up at the warehouse if there is no one to receive it.


----------



## asondica (Sep 27, 2010)

Mrsam said:


> Mine is now in Concord, ON. Working from home tomorrow so I'll be home when it gets here (fingers crossed).


lol you & me both..


----------



## asondica (Sep 27, 2010)

if it's of any interest to anyone here..

my order (made on launch day) also included a single Rogers SIM card.

it has just changed to "Shipped" status now, 2 days after the 2 iPads changed to that status.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

Sword Fish said:


> Interesting, I'm in Calgary and mine is saying Mount Hope. It better get a move on if it is to be at my place tomorrow!


Me too, I am in Edmonton and as of 2:27pm my iPad is in Mount Hope


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

asondica said:


> if it's of any interest to anyone here..
> 
> my order (made on launch day) also included a single Rogers SIM card.
> 
> it has just changed to "Shipped" status now, 2 days after the 2 iPads changed to that status.


My SIM also shows as shipped now but check your Track Shipment for the card. Mine says it won't be delivered until March 20th??


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine left Concord about an hour ago, I can only assume it's next stop will be London


----------



## mksk (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine still shows Ready for UPS...Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow!!!
I live in Richmond BC... order it on the first day when the website went back after the announcement!!! ><


----------



## mksk (Mar 16, 2012)

same deal...I am in Richmond...the tracking info hasn't changed since this afternoon!


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

*Losing hope*

Mine's still stuck In Transit in Mount Hope. Seriously UPS WTH they know we are all getting refresh finger update your damn site already. Am in Calgary and wanting to know where my iFix is?


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

Unboxing vids already coming up on YouTube...am getting excited. So jealous of Australians right now (yes all of them ).


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> Unless tracking has improved greatly, the status is usually wrong. If you looked at the forum traffic for release day 2010, iPads were everywhere; China, Alaska, Tennessee, back to Alaska, Ontario, Tennessee again... I was heading out to supper after giving up on getting my iPad when they called to give me a heads up it was leaving the Ottawa airport on a truck in 5 minutes. It was in my hands less than half an hour later. That was 8pm and I was one the first late deliveries they were trying to complete that day.


You were lucky. Mine arrived 3 days later!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

On vehicle for delivery!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine was in New Brunswick at 3 am. This is the transfer from UPS to Purolator. Not looking good!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

The comment about tracking being all over the place is dead on....last night mine showed up as scheduled delivery before noon today on the tracking page. This morning it's back to showing no scheduled delivery date at all, and that it's currently in Concord, Ontario. Fingers crossed, though....Concord is just up the road a bit!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine has left Belleville, out for delivery. No estimated delivery time.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

I iPad is almost home:
Location	Date	Local Time	Activity
Edmonton, AB, Canada 03/16/2012 4:37 Out for Delivery
03/16/2012 4:09 Arrival Scan


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*On vehicle for delivery today*
*Kitchener, ON, Canada 03/16/2012 6:47 Out for Delivery*
Concord, ON, Canada 03/15/2012 21:01	Departure Scan
Mount Hope, ON, Canada 03/15/2012 9:37 Origin Scan


I am gitty as a little girl! :love2:
Out for Delivery :yikes:


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

And the ROGERS IPAD SIM CARD - ONLINE-CAF is a little behind, Weighing in at 0.20lbs

*Scheduled Delivery:
Friday, 03/16/2012, By End of Day*
Concord, ON, Canada 03/16/2012 2:50 Departure Scan
Concord, ON, Canada 03/15/2012 22:57	Arrival Scan
Mississauga, ON, Canada 03/15/2012 21:58	Departure Scan
03/15/2012 20:22	Origin Scan


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

4:00 am, in Mount Hope. I'm in Mississauga, an hour away, but I doubt it will be processed and loaded on a truck today. Staying home, my staff will let me know if anything shows up. I'm 10 mins from work if it does. If the status changes to "out for delivery", then I'll head in to work and wait there.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Having never ordered anything online from apple I'm hoping someone here can fill me in. If my last UPS update was an 8:32pm arrival at concord, ON last night, what re the odds I'll be getting my delivery today if I live in Toronto?


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Mine shows Calgary 03/16/2012 - 3:59 - Out for Delivery!!!! And I thought it wouldn't make it here!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

emalen said:


> Having never ordered anything online from apple I'm hoping someone here can fill me in. If my last UPS update was an 8:32pm arrival at concord, ON last night, what re the odds I'll be getting my delivery today if I live in Toronto?


I'd say they are really good odds


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Total surprise:
Dartmouth, NS, Canada 03/16/2012 8:15	Out for Delivery
Dieppe, NB, Canada 03/16/2012 3:36	Arrival Scan
Mount Hope, ON, Canada 03/16/2012 0:43	Departure Scan
Mount Hope, ON, Canada 03/15/2012 12:52	Export Scan


NO ATV3 though. Oh well Monday...


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Mine is still hanging out in Concord. Hopefully it comes out today...

I have no doubt that UPS will manage to screw this up somehow.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine arrived a few minutes ago ( via Purolator)! Woohoo!


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm having the same UPS confusion as others here... Destination Scan in Concord last night at 8:44 PM with a scheduled delivery update at that time of today by noon; this morning nothing has changed except the scheduled delivery has reverted to unknown.

Ironically, my Apple TV, which was on the same order but shipped separately, _is_ out for delivery from the same Concord location, but it has a Destination Scan of 4:38 PM yesterday. It's shipped via UPS Standard, however, so the delivery estimate on that one is by 5:00 PM today. 

I'm wondering if the iPad missed some kind of arbitrary cut-off last night by being scanned later. I do find it ironic, however, that everybody outside of Toronto seems to have theirs out for delivery. Is anybody in Toronto proper, or even the extended GTA seeing this?

On the other hand, it's possible it's on the truck and UPS just didn't scan it this morning. It wouldn't be the first time... Last June I ordered a MacBook Air that didn't get scanned AT ALL (i.e. there was no record of it having even been received by UPS) until it showed up at my door and I signed for it. Even looking back at it now the only tracking status on it is "Delivered."


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

So yesterday my SIM card finally said shipped and I got an email from Apple confirming this. The problem is, it said it would arrive March 23rd? What's up with that? Does apple actually think I am going to wait 1 week for a $10 SIM? So even though it was advertised as FREE, I have to go buy one so I will be able to use my iPad properly! Not very well co-ordinated!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

My sim suddenly shipped yesterday and is "out for delivery". The iPad is still in Concord apparently. Go figure.


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in Oakville and mine is 'Out for Delivery'.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm in Grimsby mine says out for delivery


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

Sword Fish said:


> So yesterday my SIM card finally said shipped and I got an email from Apple confirming this. The problem is, it said it would arrive March 23rd? What's up with that? Does apple actually think I am going to wait 1 week for a $10 SIM? So even though it was advertised as FREE, I have to go buy one so I will be able to use my iPad properly! Not very well co-ordinated!


You can get them free at whoever you get your cell pan from. Once they get an activation they don't really care about the $10. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tev3dr


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

Mines out for delivery too..woot. Now the awesomely fun waiting game


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

All restored and you can notice the difference in the screen. Enjoy the wait.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

wtf, i ordered on unveiling day, i live downtown toronto and I just called UPS and said no delivery for me till early next week:

meanwhile it is scanned as being in Concord

Frustrating !


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Just got off the phone with UPS myself... Obviously they can't tell me any more than what the computer says -- the package is still at the depot. The non-specific explanation provided was that a high volume of shipments in Toronto may have resulted in not all packages going out for delivery today as they only have so many drivers and vehicles to make deliveries.


----------



## teesoup (Mar 16, 2012)

Out for delivery in Calgary.. hopefully they're running a few hours late and deliver tonight. Refreshing UPS at work constantly in hopes of not seeing "Delivery attempt failed"!


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't order mine until late on unveiling day (9pm or something) - surprisingly, the order went through very quickly and easily. And today, the UPS tracking shows that it's arrived in town (Victoria) and scanned for delivery today. The whole process was a snap - and I actually have the day off too.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

jhollington said:


> Just got off the phone with UPS myself... Obviously they can't tell me any more than what the computer says -- the package is still at the depot. The non-specific explanation provided was that a high volume of shipments in Toronto may have resulted in not all packages going out for delivery today as they only have so many drivers and vehicles to make deliveries.


Just got the same explanation. Awesome.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

gonna be alot of ticked off ppl , wonder if there is the option of driving all the way up to Concord to pick it up?


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Sadly, no... UPS' standard policy (which I'm told applies in this case as well) is that they don't allow pickups until the first delivery attempt has failed. After that, you have to notify them that you want to pick it up, and it takes 24 hours before it's available for pickup -- so basically you have to choose between a second delivery attempt or a pickup.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

now i remember why i always use Canada Post/USPS and Purolator and Fedex


----------



## can.rules (Jul 12, 2008)

*There's still hope*

Mine still just shows "Destination Scan" at 8:09 last night and yet it was delivered a couple of minutes ago! Haven't even opened the box yet 

The UPS guys did say he had tons of deliveries today, so don't lose hope -- I would've been pretty upset if I had left home based on this and ended up with a 'failed to deliver' notice...!!


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

teesoup said:


> Out for delivery in Calgary.. hopefully they're running a few hours late and deliver tonight. Refreshing UPS at work constantly in hopes of not seeing "Delivery attempt failed"!


No way hope they are early . am sitting here waiting for the sound of the truck.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Eidetic said:


> now i remember why i always use Canada Post/USPS and Purolator and Fedex


FedEx, yes. I've _never_ had a problem with them. Always reliable status tracking and on-time delivery. Plus, the depot is only about a km from where I live and they allow same-day pickup for missed deliveries.

Canada Post used to be reasonably reliable, but since last summer's labour disruption, I've had at least three situations where they've lost letters completely.

As for Purolator, they've been worse than UPS in terms of reliably delivering to buildings. Their official policy is "no buzz code, no delivery" and of course shippers don't always provide the ability to put a buzz code on a package. 



can.rules said:


> Mine still just shows "Destination Scan" at 8:09 last night and yet it was delivered a couple of minutes ago! Haven't even opened the box yet


It wouldn't surprise me if this is the case as well -- it's entirely possible that an entire truck's load was either not scanned properly or perhaps wasn't uploaded to the systems due to a bad connection with the scanner. My MacBook Air arrived at my door last June without having been scanned by UPS _at all_ prior to delivery -- not even showing as having arrived as a UPS facility to begin with


----------



## jyyz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Fwiw...*

Mine says "destination scan" in Concord. Spoke to UPS and was told it's on the truck though web tracking doesn't reflect that and it should be here today. If it says destination scanned it should go out for today.


----------



## smeerdude (Nov 16, 2007)

My Ipad just arrived, It went out for delivery at 8:15 this morning. Mississauga.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

hope you guys are right !


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, my Apple TV _is_ scheduled to be delivered today, so it will be interesting to see if the iPad shows up at the same time


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

... there is hope ... ;-)

My UPS tracking says the 2 I ordered are still in Concord, but they were just delivered!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Same here...delivered, but apparently being delivered to me by the mailroom on the regular mail run....I'm not leaving my desk!!!!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine just walked through the front door. Left Belleville at 4:39am. Time to fire it up!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Arrived here in Kitchener. :clap:


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm still only seeing 4:00 am arrival in Mt. Hope. WTF! Do they only have 1 airport pickup per day per day? I would think they'd be in & out of there several times a day. Is everyone getting their via UPS, or have they been passed along to Purolator for the final domestic leg? My 1st iPad was delivered to my office via Purolator.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Purolator delivered in Halifax. No UPS here.


----------



## fengzhiyan2 (Mar 16, 2012)

canexsu said:


> I'm still only seeing 4:00 am arrival in Mt. Hope. WTF! Do they only have 1 airport pickup per day per day? I would think they'd be in & out of there several times a day. Is everyone getting their via UPS, or have they been passed along to Purolator for the final domestic leg? My 1st iPad was delivered to my office via Purolator.


Same here. The Yahoo tracker for UPS does show more "progress".
Mar 16, 2012 12:54 PM
LOCATION SCAN
MOUNT HOPE, ON

Mar 16, 2012 8:53 AM
UNLOAD SCAN
MOUNT HOPE, ON

Mar 16, 2012 4:00 AM
ARRIVAL SCAN
MOUNT HOPE, ON

I'm no longer expecting a delivery today...


----------



## peterbrownboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine has been out for deliver since 8:30am pst today. Anxiously awaiting for it to arrive!!!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally arrived and installing all my apps right now


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

That's more than I have, only showing "Arrival Scan" 4:00 am. 10.5 hours and no movement? I'm hoping it's further along than that. At this rate it won't even make the delivery truck on Monday. Anyone know, do they work weekends?


----------



## ahmed187 (Mar 16, 2012)

canexsu said:


> That's more than I have, only showing "Arrival Scan" 4:00 am. 10.5 hours and no movement? I'm hoping it's further along than that. At this rate it won't even make the delivery truck on Monday. Anyone know, do they work weekends?


Am in the same exact situation, give the same details. Yahoo just updated a location scan at 1:53pm, anyone else? Am in St.Catharines by the way, I dont think Ill get it tonight.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

Mine (engraved) spent literally 3.5 days without movement in Louisville, KT... then magically had a "Location Scan" at Mt. Hope this afternoon (1:46pm). It was scheduled for delivery on Monday, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ahmed187 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yah I had mine engraved too, and sat in KY from the 10th till the 15th. I gusse it'll be here monday


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been anxiously pacing back and forth in my home office all day as UPS' last tracking update says:

Concord, ON, Canada 03/15/2012 20:32	Destination Scan


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't give up hope! Mine did not get updated or show out for delivery......until it was actually delivered!


----------



## teesoup (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone gotten a failed delivery notice on UPS tracking yet? I'm really hoping they're late in my neighbourhood like they usually are (usually get UPS stuff at 6:30PM). Nothing would be more depressing that coming home to a delivery note when the website still says "Out for delivery".


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

mixedup said:


> Don't give up hope! Mine did not get updated or show out for delivery......until it was actually delivered!


Ditto here. Mine just arrived about 10 minutes ago despite a similar status to others: Last scan was a "Destination Scan" in Concord at 8:44 last night. 

Showed up along with the Apple TV, which was in a separate shipment but actually was listed as "Out for Delivery" and scheduled to arrive today.

It sounds like there's probably a batch that never got scanned before they left this morning.


----------



## peterbrownboy (Mar 16, 2012)

has anyone from Vancouver gotten theirs yet?


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

Well if that's the case, then it's too late at this point. My staff left at 5:00. And still no update beyond 4:00 am this morning in Mt. Hope. They better not try now because then it would be sent back & I wouldn't see it until Tues., or Wed.


----------



## csimac (Sep 30, 2006)

vancouver area - mine arrived at 11 am this am, I pre-ordered it the first day


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine arrived a few minutes after 5. 

Gotta love the new setup method. I had my first email out from the device about 10 minutes after I opened the box. I'm going through my iTunes account now to selectively add the apps I want on this new device. Giving me an opportunity to do a bit of cleanup/housekeeping. I really don't need MLB 10 on this device.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

An update finally. Departure scan from Concord at 8:10 pm, may make the truck Monday after all. Sucks I have to wait the weekend, but something to perk up a Monday


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

After being told it won't leave Concord until April, I just walked over to Future Shop and grabbed mine. No lines and they had all the LTE models in stock around noon. 

Thanks, UPS.


----------



## ahmed187 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mrsam said:


> After being told it won't leave Concord until April, I just walked over to Future Shop and grabbed mine. No lines and they had all the LTE models in stock around noon.
> 
> Thanks, UPS.


Until April? Now you're scaring me.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

ahmed187 said:


> Until April? Now you're scaring me.


Hopefully they just didn't know what they were talking about but I didn't really want to take the chance. 

I do really find it hard to believe that it could sit in a UPS warehouse that long...


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Mrsam said:


> After being told it won't leave Concord until April, I just walked over to Future Shop and grabbed mine. No lines and they had all the LTE models in stock around noon.
> 
> Thanks, UPS.


Unfortunately I had the same experience with iPad 1. Try to refuse it if not you have to pay and ship it back.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Just return the apple one to FS


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I tried in 2010 and it didn't work. 
Worst is that Apple store doesn't take it back.


----------



## Krazy (Mar 17, 2012)

*$150 credit from UPS*

I didn't have much luck with "UPS - unreliable poor service" 
Mine has been stuck at Mount Hope since friday morning (5am)
I called at 10:30am yesterday (friday) to confirm delivery time. They said that it would go out for delivery yesterday. 
In the meantime, I receive my apple TV around noon (went through Concord)
6:30PM - nobody at the door and still the same status on their site. 
I call again and I'm told that my iPad is scheduled to be delivered between March 16-21. 
I say that it's BS and that I want the exact date, mostly after waiting all day cause someone lied to me earlier. Since the agent couldn't help me, I asked to speak with a supervisor who wasn't any better. He kept on repeating:
Apple's iPad shipment is scheduled between March 16-21 and we cannot give you the delivery time until it has been out for delivery. 
After realizing that it wasn't going anywhere and that Apple clearly had UPS bent over backwards, I requested some kind of compensation for such ****.y service. 
I was offered $30 credit. I asked how much would it cost to ship such shipment from China to Burlington. The supervisor said it would be around $150. So that's what I requested and I got it. $150 credit with UPS. 

Now I'm a little less upset about waiting all the way until next week for my iPad that has been just half an hour away for over 24h already!!!


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Shipped on the 14th. 
Estimated arrival on the 20th. 

Of course no one is going to be hanging around to receive it so i will have to wait for it to bounce a for couple of days then pick it up down the street from UPS store.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

iphoneottawa said:


> Unfortunately I had the same experience with iPad 1. Try to refuse it if not you have to pay and ship it back.


Thanks for the advice, I was able to call them and refuse it. They'll be sending it back to Apple next week.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

vancouverdave said:


> Shipped on the 14th.
> Estimated arrival on the 20th.
> 
> Of course no one is going to be hanging around to receive it so i will have to wait for it to bounce a for couple of days then pick it up down the street from UPS store.


Update: I went to UPS to pickup the smart cover (shipped separately and already bounced) and they had my iPad too. Yay!


----------

